# What LOTR really stands for



## Noldor_returned (Dec 31, 2005)

LOTR supposedly stands for Lord of the Rings. But what else could it stand for? Here's one of my suggestions:

Legions of Troubled Rabbits

So now go ahead everyone, make it up, be funny and creative, be sensible and smart. Do anything, so long as its clean. One last note though: Try to keep it to one a day...


----------



## Uminya (Jan 1, 2006)

Lepers Own Two Rodents


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 1, 2006)

*Land of the Rhino(s)*


----------



## Corvis (Jan 1, 2006)

*L*arry *O*ffers *T*op *R*asberries


----------



## Talierin (Jan 2, 2006)

Long Overdrawn Trite Reading

*cough*

Lizards On Tricycles Racing


----------



## Corvis (Jan 2, 2006)

*L*oud *O*ctupuses *T*aste *R*ancid


----------



## Kementari (Jan 2, 2006)

Lorry Operator Takes Revenge

Liquid Ooz Terribly Reeks


----------



## Corvis (Jan 3, 2006)

*L*istening *O*xen *T*ouch *R*ocks


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 3, 2006)

My next one is Lord of the Rings...sorry, but I had to before someone else did.

No, really though it is:

Landing on the Roof

Man, Christmas is over and I'm still thinking of Santa


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 4, 2006)

heres mine
loafers on the rabbits

majimaune leganimdok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 7, 2006)

Logs on the River


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

Load of Total Rufus!


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 10, 2006)

Lots of Tolkien Rubbish!

(oops! didnt really mean it lol!)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 10, 2006)

Larry Orville's Troubled Roof


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 4, 2006)

Last One Too Rare


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 5, 2006)

Last of the Richards, as in Richard of York and King Richard.


----------



## SpankusAurilius (Jul 27, 2006)

Leave Out The Racoons

Leather Outpost Turn Right


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

Life of the Rasberry.
Life of the rat
Last of the Rocks
Lord octopus the Rabbit
Last of things Random
Last of the Rings
Linking of the Roads
Linkin Oscer the RabidBasketballPlayer

...It reflects my personality....I think....


----------



## Persephone (Jul 28, 2006)

Looney Ogres That Rock!!!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 1, 2006)

Lars of the Randomists
Looking over towards Rwanda


----------

